# Favorite Halloween/Horror Themed Bands



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The title is self-explanatory. INPO:

1. *Type O Negative* 
2. *Danzig* 
3. *Slayer* 
4. *Alice Cooper* 
5. *The Misfits* 
6. *Marilyn Manson* 
7. *Lizzy Borden* 
8. *King Diamond* 
9. *W.A.S.P.* 
10. *KISS*
11. *Black Sabbath* 
12. *Ozzy Osbourne* 
13. *Dio* 
14. *Blue Oyster Cult* 
15. *Iron Maiden*


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Type O Negative
Danzig
Marilyn Manson
Nine inch Nails
Mushroomhead
Slayer
Rob Zombie
Kiss
Ozzy Osbourne
Black Sabbath (although they're not together anymore.)


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Ewww.... Marlyn Manson lol... Kidding  

1. Type O Negative
2. Bauhaus (for the fact of that one song ^^)
3. Bella Morte
4. Misfits
5. Cinima Strange
6. Dir en gray
7. Razed in Black
8. The Cure
9. Southern Death Cult (The Cult)
10. Danzig


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Misfits 
AFI- All Hallows EP
Rob Zombie/White Zombie
Sam Hain
Son of Sam


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Rob Zombie
AFI (of course...fav. band)
MARILYN MANSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Love Marilyn Manson! (He's a hottie!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Black Sabbath
Misfits
Calabrese
Danzig (up until Danzig 4)
GWAR
Iron Maiden
Type O Negative
Rob Zombie/White Zombie
AFI
Kiss
Blue Oyster Cult


----------

